

MIT creates robot fish - joshfinnie
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/science/08/31/robotic.fish.mit/index.html

======
kaiserrollz
Imagine catching one of these on your line! Also imagine the scientists
surprise when their robot gets eaten by an endangered shark. What do you do
then?

------
byoung2
This is quite possibly the coolest application of robotics, ever!

